# CDC-ACM issues

## meron11

I use avr-cdc (http://www.recursion.jp/avrcdc/) conventer. On debian & windows works but on gentoo i have errors 

```
[ 2984.506899] usb 4-3: default language 0x0409

[ 2984.513880] usb 4-3: udev 5, busnum 4, minor = 388

[ 2984.513882] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=16c0, idProduct=05e1

[ 2984.513883] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2984.513885] usb 4-3: Product: USBaspXCDC

[ 2984.513886] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: mmd.zor.webd.pl

[ 2984.513941] usb 4-3: usb_probe_device

[ 2984.513944] usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2984.515902] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2984.515943] cdc_acm 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2984.515946] cdc_acm 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2984.515960] cdc_acm 4-3:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

[ 2984.519949] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 2984.519981] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[ 2984.520011] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 3004.234905] usb 4-3: BOGUS urb xfer, pipe 3 != type 1

[ 3004.234909] cdc_acm 4-3:1.1: acm_submit_read_urb - usb_submit_urb failed: -32

[ 3004.237923] usb 4-3: BOGUS urb xfer, pipe 3 != type 1

[ 3004.237926] cdc_acm 4-3:1.1: acm_start_wb - usb_submit_urb(write bulk) failed: -32
```

Kernel config:

http://wklej.org/id/839326/

Any ideas?

I need this conventer run on gentoo.

I try change USB ports, not other reason...

----------

## turtles

Well I checked out that page and i see:

 *Quote:*   

> Since three endpoints and the bulk transfer on low-speed device violates the USB standard, I added a tiny patch driver on Windows' USB stack.

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> The back door to the low-speed bulk transfer is gradually closing on the newer OS.

 

You got this working in Debian?

What kernel and what software?

----------

